# size dog house for ND?



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

What size of igloo style dog house will a Nigerian Dwarf use and be comfortable? The one for medium (25-50lb) dogs? Large? Extra large?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd do extra large.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

yup, me too


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

If you get the extra large, buddies can pile in together when it's cold. 
I would get the biggest possible, one per goat.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

While there is nothing wrong with getting the largest you can, I disagree there is no place for the smaller sizes. They are easier for a single goat to keep warm, and give small ones a place to go if larger, or pushier, goats won't let her in to the large ones. So if you are getting multiples, I see nothing wrong with mixing it up a bit.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

What's the smallest they'll actually fit into, then, as adults?

I know as babies, 2 newborns can fit into a cat carrier for a short time, at least.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

singinggoatgirl said:


> What's the smallest they'll actually fit into, then, as adults?
> 
> I know as babies, 2 newborns can fit into a cat carrier for a short time, at least.


We have some of those two piece plastic dog houses, I will have to get them out for the goats and see which ones get used by the largest of our goats for you.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Believe this or not, but this is the truth. I had 2 Pygmies, and a Pygmy/Nigerian cross WHILE they were pregnant, sharing this voluntarily.
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/aspen-pet-petbarn-3-25-lb-to-50-lb
Now, granted, they were VERY close friends. But still, they also were VERY pregnant.

AND they insisted on me feeding them in there...

Now, no one else was allowed to even look inside, so don't be thinking this is a typical thing. But goats can get into some really small spaces, especially your size goats.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a chicken coop that is shaped like a dog house. It would probably fit a medium sized dog (like a boxer - it's made for 2 chickens and has one nesting box). It's perfect for 2 adult Nigerians to snuggle in. They fit, but still have room to stand up and turn around.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Wow, that’s crazy goats-are-liquids(which flow to fit their container) stuff! Maybe I’ll get a variety then, and see what happens.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

singinggoatgirl said:


> Maybe I'll get a variety then, and see what happens.


That sounds smart to me.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Bonnie and Clyde used to pile up in a dog house and a barrel lol. I would got with the XL just to allow for growth and room. We got Bonnie a 35 gallon barrel that she only likes when its rainy or windy.


----------

